

Cost Decreasing Software Architecture - jfeltz
http://www.jfeltz.com/posts/2015-08-30-cost-decreasing-software-architecture.html

======
jfeltz
I've written article that I thought might be of interest to startups.
Especially those doing new product development (in contrast to maintenance or
legacy system work). Though maybe for YC, the theme of this article might be
preaching to choir. Let me know what you think.

